# Anti Gravity Turned Chalices????



## Neomorph (12 May 2006)

Can someone enlighten me as to how the heck these turnings don't fall over and break????


----------



## treefella83 (13 May 2006)

i dont know but WOW


----------



## Neomorph (14 May 2006)

Nobody have any idea here?


----------



## ike (14 May 2006)

A bit of creativity in Photoshop perhaps?


----------



## JFC (14 May 2006)

They are glued to the stone ?


----------



## jasonB (14 May 2006)

Getting them to stand up is the easy bit, you should try turning one :roll: 

Saw a guy doing a demo yesterday of similar goblets complete with captive rings on the stem, he had several very nice ones on sale but snapped the stem on the demo one while separating the rings from the 2mm dia stem I let him off as there was a flaw in the centre of the wood :wink: 

Jason


----------



## lugo35 (19 May 2006)

they prob glued to the stone


----------



## La Truciolara (20 May 2006)

You know what? They might be glued on the stone :wink:


----------



## Neomorph (20 May 2006)

ike":j2w9znyc said:


> A bit of creativity in Photoshop perhaps?



Nope they are real...

http://www.earlallgrove.com/


----------



## ctb (22 May 2006)

Eeer reckon they are glued to the stone


----------



## Neomorph (23 May 2006)

All these "glued on stone" remarks haven't actually answered what I meant in the original post and that is the stems are so dammed thin and look like they could snap if you sneezed on them. In fact gluing them on the stone would make them MORE susceptible to breaking lol.


----------



## Terry Smart (23 May 2006)

...unless of course they were then photographed upside down...!

None the less, I've seen items like these before and they are for real; I've also seen some where the top has become too heavy and the stem has bent so that the top part droops down. I don't know if they were trained to bend in the middle rather than at the bottom, but rest assured they weren't faked.

Quite why they don't all fall over I don't know, I can only assume that the stems are a lot stronger than they look.


----------



## SVB (24 May 2006)

Anyone know how they are turned? Under tension rather than compression perhaps??

Simon.


----------



## ike (24 May 2006)

Maybe they're glued up beforehand like pencils with a stiffener wire up the middle?

Ike (clutching at stems...I mean straws).


----------



## Nick W (24 May 2006)

> Anyone know how they are turned?



Carefully? :wink:


----------



## La Truciolara (25 May 2006)

*Neomorph*
This type of turning is called “trembleurs” (in French) that I would translates “shivers” from shivering …
Most of the time the challenge is to make as long as possible with as many spheres in between. When finished there is no other way than storing them in a glass (or plastic) tube.

Some. like Eli alvisera, turn them in several pieces, however there is no way to go at the 1 mm diameter stem if you glue them. In addition, it’s no fun

*SVB*
Neither one nor the other. You have to put several “3 points steady” in between. You do not use the one with skates wheels, but you make them out of string. fixed on a wooden frame.

*Nick W* :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Neomorph (27 May 2006)

Cheers Nick... I have to admit that I'm in awe of turners who can create something as beautiful and delicate as those chalices are. Unfortunately I'll never have one personally as I would be afraid to break it. I had an expensive vase once that my cat sat by... I yelled in panic and startled the cat (bad move there by me  ) and the vase ended up in bits.
One day I'll get a lathe... one day... Just need a few things first like...

Win Lottery
buy house with possibly a barn for workshop (currently my 6'x10' shed is a bit small!  
Create New English Workshop :wink: 
Buy Lathe
Sounds like a plan to me... now to just work on my precognition. :lol:


----------

